# will blue lobsters, fire eels and plecos be ok in the same tank?



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

will blue lobsters, fire eels and plecos be ok in the same tank? im getting a tank for christmas and i want all 3 of these but can they go together, and i will make lots of hides for them.
thanks
merry christmas


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Blue lobsters will most likely eat any fish you put them with, especially slow moving/bottow dwelling fish such as those you have described.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

ok then but will plecos and fire eels be ok?


----------



## DarkEntity (Jul 4, 2008)

Not really, the Fire Eel can be hard to get settled at the best of times, so adding in a fish that could possibly suck the slime off of it is a problem waiting to happen


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

You've got a thread already, and all of your questions have been answered.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fish-keeping/422894-these-fish-kept-together.html

So, what's with this thread?


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

yeh i know but i needed to know if fire eels were ok with plecos


----------

